# for those wondering...



## bonbean01 (Oct 25, 2012)

I posted when my beloved 3 year ewe (can't bear to type her name) who was barren was bought by a friend for meat hoping an older sheep would not be as mild as a lamb.  Well...he says the meat is exactly the same as lamb...just as mild and just as tender.  Some have asked me about this, so now you know.  He asked us for Sunday dinner when he did a roast, but we both passed...could never do that.

Not sure how old you can go, but heard of a guy with an 8 year old Kahtadin ram that he had done and even that was tender and mild...who knew?  He had intended it for his dogs, but tried it himself and sounds like the poor dogs got none.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to know.  Sorry about the ewe.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the hugs...by now I should be over it, but I miss her distinctive call for sure.  Wish I could have a "do over" and she would still be here.  Yes, does not make good sense to feed and care for an unproductive ewe...but she should have been the one and only exception to the rules of being practical.  Have to look forward...January will be lambing time 

Only posted this since several have PM'd me wondering about her age and the meat....shudder...didn't like typing the "m" word either.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 26, 2012)

That is rather interesting to know. I am very sorry about your ewe bon. I hate when you've done something and would give anything to redo it. Sorry.


----------

